# Do you crack your knuckles?



## byliu88 (Feb 10, 2012)

I crack my knuckles quite frequently, to be honest. 
Just curious how much of the cubing community does as well.


----------



## FoxWolf (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't crack my knuckles on purpose, however they lock up and crack when I move them on occasion. I assume I'm starting to get arthritis


----------



## tozies24 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, it was a habit I developed a while ago. Usually I don't do it that often cubing though except after a lot of solves in a row


----------



## emolover (Feb 10, 2012)

So much to the point where it doesn't even feel like anything anymore. I crack everything possible, so that would be my fingers 5 times each(3 three joints with two cracks on the upper two), my thumbs on all three joints, my wrists, and my elbows. So that is 50 cracks in all.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 10, 2012)

FoxWolf said:


> I don't crack my knuckles on purpose, however they lock up and crack when I move them on occasion. I assume I'm starting to get arthritis


 
cracking knuckles does not cause arthritis 
http://www.webmd.com/osteoarthritis/guide/joint-cracking-osteoarthritis


----------



## Thompson (Feb 10, 2012)

*I WONDER if FELIks cracks knuckles!!! Maybe it helps him be faster?*


----------



## FoxWolf (Feb 10, 2012)

jokerman5656 said:


> cracking knuckles does not cause arthritis
> http://www.webmd.com/osteoarthritis/guide/joint-cracking-osteoarthritis


 
I never said it did. I said that my knuckles crack without me doing anything because they get locked up and can't move, and my joints mainly wrist, elbow, and fingers hurt ALL the time.


----------



## pi.cubed (Feb 10, 2012)

FoxWolf said:


> I never said it did. I said that my knuckles crack without me doing anything because they get locked up and can't move, and my joints mainly wrist, elbow, and fingers hurt ALL the time.


 
You should probably stop cubing if you get all those problems. Even if they're not _caused_ by cubing, cubing will probably still provoke them and make them worse.


----------



## byliu88 (Feb 10, 2012)

emolover said:


> So much to the point where it doesn't even feel like anything anymore. I crack everything possible, so that would be my fingers 5 times each(3 three joints with two cracks on the upper two), my thumbs on all three joints, my wrists, and my elbows. So that is 50 cracks in all.


 
I'm the same. I feel invigorated and looser after I crack joints. So you know the joint at the very bottom of the thumb as well I guess?


----------



## JasonK (Feb 11, 2012)

The only places on my body that I've ever been able to crack are my big toes - and even then only when I haven't moved them for ages.


----------



## emolover (Feb 11, 2012)

byliu88 said:


> I'm the same. I feel invigorated and looser after I crack joints. So you know the joint at the very bottom of the thumb as well I guess?


 
I discovered it about a year ago and it feels so good to crack.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 11, 2012)

I've been doing it for a few years. Now it just doesn't feel good =/ Stupid habit, imo.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 11, 2012)

http://forum.upsb.info/showthread.php?t=61

An interesting debate here.


----------



## JHB (Feb 11, 2012)

No, but my hands have received a lot of damage over the years playing Aussie Rules Footy, so I don't think my fingers will ever be nimble enough for sub 20s!


----------



## SittingDeath (Feb 11, 2012)

All the time. My fingers and neck actually lock up if I don't


----------



## Rook (Feb 11, 2012)

I started cracking my knuckles when I was pretty young (maybe 9ish?), then completely stopped for a year or so, and started cracking again ever since then. It's kind of fun to use my thumb to crack each finger, one at a time. Then there are times where I use the palm of my hand and crack 4 fingers of the other hand at once.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Feb 11, 2012)

Yep I crack my knuckles and my neck frequently mainly by force of habit. And sometimes I pop my toes just because it feels good.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah, it's basically a habit for me now.


----------



## cityzach (Feb 11, 2012)

never. it hurts and there's no point to it.


----------



## conn9 (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't really crack my fingers that much, but I crack my big toes so much my music teacher is getting kinda annoyed by it.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Feb 13, 2012)

reading the title makes me feel i wanna crack my knuckles.


----------

